# Price of Shows?



## mmusic (Oct 27, 2018)

For people who have done 4-H or AQHA shows, can you give me a run down on how much they cost, respectively. I just got the chance to start leasing an awesome all around Show AQHA horse. I will be showing him in 4-H and his owner will be showing him at AQHA shows, but she said I'm welcome to tag along and show him at AQHA shows in the Youth division. So I was wondering what the cost of showing a horse in say 3 classes at an AQHA show would be. Thank you!


(Here's Yogi, the bestest boy)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

It really depends. Last year, I started showing AQHA for the first time (I didn't do any this year b/c of COVID) and I was actually quite shocked at the costs. For my first show with one horse, it was close to $600 for stall, judge fees, show fees, etc etc for a 2 day show. Later that year, it was less than half that for my next show but that show was simply run cheaper. I learned that it's up to the show committee to determine prices. 

So you'll need to find out the fees for the specific show you are attending.

For example, at my first show, if I wanted to do both Level 1 Amateur as well as the regular Amateur, those were two different divisions and I had to pay the all-day fee for each. Which made it very expensive! But at that other show, both the Level 1 and the regular Amateur were covered under the same Amateur all day fee so it was much more reasonable. And that is just going to be case-by-case for the show management. 

The same would go per class. If you are only going to do 3 or 4 classes, look at what the all-day fee is b/c sometimes you might as well pay that and then enter more classes (if there are other things you want to do).

You'll also have to decide with the owner if you are also going to contribute toward the cost of the stalls, drug testing fees, shavings fees, etc and all those other costs. Or if the owner is going to take care of it. 

So those are lots of things you'll have to decide and discuss and that is going to influence the cost!

And that's not factoring in your show clothing either. (which is not cheap!!)


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

4-H show should be far cheaper than AQHA shows.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

AQHA circuits publish their fee schedules for classes. You would google the circuit you ride on.


----------

